
Mass-patronage model: sell music, not copies - d0mine
http://www.digitalproductions.co.uk/index.php?id=142
======
SwellJoe
I find myself wondering how well Joss Whedon and Co. are doing on _Dr.
Horrible's Sing-A-Long Blog_ , which is attempting a patronage model and
episodic releases for a musical comedy about super heroes and villains.

I can't help but think a new model is developing, and it will probably work
for music, as well as movies and television shows. But, I'm not sure it's
going to look exactly like the patronage model described...but probably close
enough, if you squint.

------
d0mine
An implementation could be a tipjoy button on last.fm or alike.

